# Cooling Mist: anybody using it?



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Is anybody out there using a Cooling Mist water/meth system? I'm currently shopping and they are on the list of possibles. Just looking for opinions.


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

Did you pull the trigger on anything?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

niteshift said:


> Did you pull the trigger on anything?


 Ordering this :http://www.coolingmist.com/detailmain.aspx?pid=1005 tomorrow or Wednesday


----------



## bhurstbreed (Mar 27, 2011)

ordered mine today cant wait to get it


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

Pulled the trigger on their $199 kit last week and I just got it in the mail today. Looking forward to installing it. Not positive as to how I am going to mount the injector yet. I think I might go with one of these:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

jeffcoan said:


> Pulled the trigger on their $199 kit last week and I just got it in the mail today. Looking forward to installing it. Not positive as to how I am going to mount the injector yet. I think I might go with one of these:


Yeah those are very nice and will make nozzle installation a snap. I just tig welded a thick spot onto the boost pipe before my throttle body and then drilled and tapped 1/npt.


----------

